# Adventure Inc. Campaign



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=Maldwyn]
A Brief History of Maldwyn:

459 years ago, Maldwyn was a collection of lesser independent states who were starting to war amongst themselves. One of the major players from early on in the wars was Alastor the Black, Lord of Camenty (much smaller back then). At first he was neutral in the conflict, but after being attacked by on two separate occasions by supposed allies, he decided it was time to mobilise his army. Apart from one very bloody battle early in in the campaign, Alastor somehow managed to sway over the other rulers one by one to his will. Some whisper that he sold his soul to the devil, others that he was not a mortal of this realm. Regardless of the rumours, he did unite the kingdom under his rule.

Fast forward to the present: The current Ruler, Cerdic the 3rd, is a pale shadow of his fabled ancestor. His main concern is maintaining enough order in the kingdom so that he does not have to work, which gives him more time for food, whores and drugs. The people do not care for Ceridc much, but there are no open rumours of rebellion. Yet. 







This is my second draft. Dollar store coloured pencils suck balls, unfortunately. The next draft should have territories and more smaller towns and villages fleshed out, and the final version after that should have more terrain features evident.
1 Camenty, the Capital City
2 Briezel
3 Port Robinson Naval Base
4 Sauvnagon
5 Port Mercy
6 Epinyerd
7 Lujek
8 "Last Reach of the Law" Outpost
9 Zanpar
10 Denman
11 Bidwell
12 The Dwarf's Beard Mountain Chain (and the Great Rend in the middle)
13 Trinity Lake
14 The Gulf of Plenty
15 The Trackless Depths
16 Saltmarsh
17 The Golden Wastelands
 [/sblock]
The campaign:

It's Monday morning in Briezel and there are new assignments out at the Adventurer's Guild! Inside the sprawling, three storey building's main lobby is a large bulletin board with all the assignments posted up. Many adventurers are milling about, signing their names under whichever posting catches their eye. By the time you arrive, there is one unclaimed assignment left.



> Bandits Raiding Epinyerd
> Reports have been coming in of outlaws stealing horses and raiding caravans near the Town of Epinyerd. While these people are outside of the protection of the law, capture of their leaders is preferred. The town has also stated that they are willing to offer an unspecified reward for a successful extermination.




There are five slots for signatures left at the bottom of the parchment.

As members of the Adventurer's Guild, you know that the Guild takes 10% of all loot acquired (does not include any given rewards) as part of their Finder's Fee. In addition, if you do not return by your stated time, a search party will be sent for you at the cost of 60% of all loot acquired if you need to be rescued.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

Not caring much for which job he's assigned to, the diminutive halfling (even by their standards) stood around casually making conversation with the other adventurer's milling about. He didn't stay in any conversation long, just meandering this way and that, from person to person, and taking everything in stride. He wore leather armour and carried a dagger at his hip, sometimes taking it out and flipping it in the air to himself. Geffin moves with liquid grace and is quick with a joke, able to talk himself out of any situation his impetuousness gets him in. After getting himself the third drink of the morning purchased for him, Geffin decides it's best to sign up for something before they all fill up.

Looking at the postings, he realizes there's only one left and quickly signs his name (more accurately his mark) and waits next to the posting for someone else to sign up. Geffin pulls out his tiny dagger and begins to clean underneath his fingernails, whilst waiting.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 11, 2009)

Bharash looked on at the crowd of adventurers gathered around the bulletin board, all of them vying to get the best job. He knew if he didn't move soon, there would not be many job openings left, but the crowd made it difficult to reach the listings. Even as an average sized dragonborn, Bharash towered over many of the other adventurers, and his size meant that he did not move through crowds easily without causing bodily harm. His plate armor did not help, and neither did the battleaxe and large shield strapped to his back. And so he stood back from the throng, occassionally nodding a greeting to adventureres he recognized, and waited.

Eventually, the crowd dispersed enough for Bharash to finally move forward. Nearing the bulleting board, he noticed there was only one notice with any spaces left to sign up on. Moving as quickly as he could, he made his way to the notice and signed his name. Looking around, he notices a halfling preening himself with a dagger watching him intently from nearby. He grunts a greeting to the diminuitive adventurer, then moves back away from the bulletin board so as not to block the open notice from view.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 12, 2009)

Zed rolls out of the bed, only just glancing back at the two lithe forms still twined in sleep, and begins preening in the mirror amulet he wore.

Ah Zed old boy, don't you look smart? HA HA of course you do, you handsome devil.

Slipping into his adventuring robes, Zed dances his way down to the main lobby, eyes the last adventure, and casually leaves his call sign upon it.


/ \
(   )


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 12, 2009)

Having closely observed the three others signing the call sheet, Richard watches a fourth approach. A lithe elf scans the note carefully and reaches into his pocket. Swiftly reaching the board and pinning a small sheet of paper to it, he says casually to the elf, 
“Please _don’t_ think me odd, but I’m sure I’ve seen you before. I often frequent the local tavern, you know, with the prominent _sign_? Good ale, but you have to be careful not to _contract_ any diseases from the wenches, if you _get my meaning_?” 
A look of puzzlement crosses the elf’s features and he walks quietly away, the line left blank. Straightening his finely cut but unassuming clothes, flashing a glint of mithral beneath, Richard smoothly signs his name and turns to smile openly at the halfling, his raised eyebrow arching to the sheet of paper. With that, the half- elf sits paitiently, his eyes taking everything in...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 13, 2009)

Hummin a tune to himself, Morrek ambles into the guildhall.  He looks for the first open posting and signs his name after quickly scanning it.  He then sits down on the floor and closes his eyes, still humming.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

The halfling saunters over to the large dragonborn who just recently signed his name to the board (Bharash). " 'Ello, ain't ya a big fella? Whaddya weigh? 'bout 17 stone by my reckonin' Me name's Geffin, what's yers?"  the halfling says quickly, eyeing the large axe that was nearly as tall as him, maybe taller.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 13, 2009)

Hearing the humming dwarf Zed begins a waltz, stepping in time to the dwarf's tune, though not always matching up. 
Fine day for a tune and a dance, good show young dwarf!

Zed does a spin and takes the nearest ladies hand and begins his waltz anew, with partner in step. Leaning in Zed whispers into the young ladies ear, at which point she reaches back and slaps Zed through the face, abruptly ending their dance. As the young lady stomps off, Zed continues to dance, holding his mirror up as if it were his partner and making kiss faces at himself.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking down at the halfling, Bharash thoughtfully considered the inquiries. Then, ignoring the first two questions as mere banter, he bowed slightly to Geffin before replying in his deep voice, "I am Bharash. Would I be amiss if I were to assume we are working together to track down those lawless bandits in Epinyerd?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

"Epinyard? Ain't nevah heard o' it. I s'pose if that's what the post be sayin' that's where we be headin'. It'll be fun to be fightin' alongside a big guy like yerself, ya any good with that there firewood chopper?" Geffin keeps the discussion moving. He waves over a serving wench and profers two drinks, one pint and another half-pint, giving the smaller glass to the dragonborn with a wink. 

"Can't be havin' yah not thinking straight" he says with a chuckle, drawing a long draught from the mug.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 13, 2009)

Without much warning a female half orc burst into the commons.  She wore form-fitting drab brown leather and several assorted blades strapped to her belt and back.  Moving quickly to the bulletin board, she quite rudely shoved past the dancing Zed.  Following behind her was a massive Goliath clad simply in leather pants, a rough spun tunic and a wide leather belt.  His apporach was much slower and much more respectful than the half orc.

Upon seeing that all the jobs were filled she let out a curse in Giant, which made the Goliath frown at her.
There's no need for that language, Letha.

Growling deep in her throat, she responded:
Everett 'snot gonna be happy we have no work this week either, Craggy.  Just as well the rest didn't bother comin' out.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 14, 2009)

Standing deliberately, Richard steadies the stumbling Zed gently with two fingers. 
“Come, fellow, shall we sit with our new companions?” 
Nodding once, the half-elf sits and signals for three more drinks. 
“And you, sturdy dwarf, will you join us?” 
Nodding once again, he turns to the halfling and dragonborn. With a rounded baritone, he introduces himself to them all, 
“Richard Borges. More than a pleasure to be working with you.”


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 14, 2009)

Being shoved by the half-orc lady stops Zed from his concentrated gaze into the amulet, and brought him back to his own twisted reality. Looking down at the fingers on his arm, Zed traces the hand they belong too the wrist attached, and up the commonly dressed arm, over shoulders and neck, into the eyes of Richard as he makes declarations of friendship and introduction. 

Zed gives a beaming smile, he thinks it's award winning. However it's caustic.


Thanks for the hand, such a chum and only just met. What pipes for a human, er, elf... both? Either way, with the dwarf humming and you, Richard, singing. Well I could have a crowd stare at me all day. Us, stare at us all day. We could preform and the people would be awed. 

If only the rest of this crew is as talented as us, we could be famous. 

Before you ask, Zed. Yes, I know, you want my autograph. The great Zed is before you, and all is right. Simply stunning aren't I? yes, indeed, quite. Zed. 

MmmmmZedMoving on, I believe gracing you all with my moniker in turn requires, at some social level, that you return the favour...


The entire time Zed is speaking he makes eye contact with anyone he deems is paying attention, and stares lovingly into his mirror.
Giving sweeping bows as he says his name, over and again.

He seems to barely notice the shove from the half-orc girl, due to his being so caught up in himself, and his talented new companions.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 14, 2009)

Graciously accepting the proffered drink from Geffin, Bharash drinks while watching the spectacle created by the entrance of the half-orc and the goliath, as well as the arrival of his three new companions. Motioning for a refill of his all-too-quickly finished half-pint, he keeps  an eye on the angry looking half-orc and returns most of his attention to his companions.

"Well met, Masters Borges and...Zed, was it? And to you, Master Dwarf. I am Bharash Odeyar, and my diminuitive friend here is known as Geffin, though I'm sure if given the chance he would tell you much more about himself."

Accepting his drink from the barmaid, he raises his glass. 

"Shall we drink a toast to our endeavor before we begin our appointed task?"


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 14, 2009)

Morrek pspeaks into his closed fist, then holds his fist up to his ear.  He then approaches you all, his eyes darting about, not quite making eye contact.  "Hello, how... are you doing? Are... you well?"  His manner of speech is disconcerting and broken up by odd pauses, and a bit nasally and higher pitched than you'd expect based off of the size of his chest.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

Clapping at the spectacle, Geffin smiles at the antics surrounding him, _"Oh yes, this will be more fun than that time I hid that badger in Gildo's mattress"_ the halfling thinks to himself as the half-elf sings to his mirror.

Hearing a call for a toast, the halfling is quick to raise his glass.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 14, 2009)

Hearing them starting a toast really rubbed Letha's the wrong way.  She started towards the group with a hand on a knife before Craggy stopped her with a hand on her shoulder and a slow shake of his head.  Letha let out a final snort before the both of them left the hall.

Outside, the sun has reaches it's peak.  Most of the adventurers have formed into their own groups and are making arrangements for travel with several liveried guild officials.  Some of the more boisterous ones are sitting around tables and getting ready to start an evening of drinking early.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 15, 2009)

“So, gentlemen, what do you suggest we do?  Shall we head out promptly in the hope of catching our quarry swiftly, or should we take some time around here to gather information about what we will be encountering?”


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 15, 2009)

Finishing his second small drink and noticing the half-orc and goliath leave without causing trouble, Bharash thinks for a moment before replying.

"I think we would do best to leave immediately. Here, we are likely to find naught but rumors and hear-say, while the people of Epinyerd suffer more. Once we reach Epinyerd, we can question the townsfolk for more accurate information, and be able to defend them more readily in case the bandits attack during this time."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2009)

"Whatevah gets us a movin' I'm all for doin'. How far is this place anyways? I'm feeling a mite bit hungry." Geffin asks, his stomach rumbling for effect.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 16, 2009)

"It is about three days' travel by caravan to Epinyerd. We should have no trouble finding a merchant willing to let us accompany them, if the bandit situation is as bad as it seems. I propose we find a caravan heading in the right direction which departs as soon as possible."

---

[sblock]
Just so you don't all think I pulled this travel time out of my ass, I asked Ian for the data, and this is what he told me.
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 17, 2009)

“I agree with you. Make sure you have everything in order and I will go and find out what travel arrangements are available to us. I also have a little exercise and focus technique that will help us move along a little more quickly once we get going.”
Smiling and nodding once, Richard rises smoothly and walks over to the group of guild officials, heading for one that has his weight shifted onto one leg: a sign of being more easily influenced.

[sblock=Insight Roll]1d20+11=31 Looking to find an official that will give us a cheaper deal or better travel arrangements [sblock=ooc]First roll in IC and it's a twenty! What a waste!
And I have the ritual Traveller's Chant to get us there quicker![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 17, 2009)

There is a gnome standing on top of a stool in order to be better seen that is currently not busy.  Upon seeing you approach he waves you over.
G'day g'day good sir!  How can I help you get to where you need t'go today, eh?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2009)

"Hiya. I guess we are wantin' to go to a place called Epinyerd or sumthin'. Maybe you going that way and can help some down on their luck fellas?"  Geffin asks innocently

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy (1d20+12=29)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 19, 2009)

Epinyerd, you say?  Hmm, let's see what I got here for yous.

The gnome picked up a brown leather book that was leaning against his stool and flipped through it, going back and forth between a particular section until he found a page that he seemed to like.

Well my friends, you are in luck!  There's a caravan that'll be going to Epinyerd early tomorrow morning!  They'll be glad to take on a few extra passengers provided y'don't mind helpin' fending off any vagabonds that might give you a spot of trouble, eh?  Shall I send 'em a note telling 'em you're coming? 'Ow many of you are going?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 19, 2009)

Richard watches the gnome carefully and mimics his movements subtly. Smiling appreciatively at his halfling companion, Richard speaks smoothly to the gnome,
“That sounds like a potentially decent offer, good sir. What kind of cargo are they carrying and how many will we be accompanying? We are a band of five and will need to know how to best utilize our resources.”


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 20, 2009)

The gnome wrinkled his forehead and started to think.
T'be honest I'm not entirely sure, I don't have the caravan's manifest with me.  I think he was taking cloth, iron and other raw materials up t'Lujek, but Epinyerd is right on the way.  S'far as how many people will the caravan have with them, there are two merchant brothers.  There might be other adventurers that they hired, but yous are the only ones through the guild.
Closing his eyes, the gnome tried to rub the strain out of them before taking out a pair of spectacles from his pocket.  Balancing them on the bridge of his nose, he peered up at Richard.
So, Y'interested?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

Geffin doesn't wait for the others when he hops up on a stool next to the gnome and extends a tiny hand for the other to shake.

"Geffin's me name, and ya can be countin' on me to be keeping dem tieves from takin' yer goods" he says jovially.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 20, 2009)

A big grin split the gnome's face.  Well, howdy doo Geffin! I'm Sylvester! He took Geffin's hand and gave it a good vigorous shake.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 20, 2009)

Nodding once and smiling at Geffin again, Richard’s baritone rings clear,
“Well, Sylvester, as my halfling companion says, we would be very willing to protect these merchants as far as Epinyerd. Where can we meet these merchants to discuss our fee?”
Richard then turns to the remainder of his band and politely gestures for them to join him.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 21, 2009)

Bharash rose from the table, where he had been silently observing the exchange between Geffin, Richard and the gnome. Looking down at the bespectabled gnome on top of the stool, he offers a polite nod and his own deep voiced introduction.

"I am Bharash. A pleasure to make your acquaintance."

Having introduced himself, Bharash then took up a relaxed position behind Richard and Geffin.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 21, 2009)

Morrek shuffles over, muttering.  He does not make eye contact with the gnome.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 22, 2009)

Sylvester gave a polite nod and a smile to the rest of the party, even the dour dwarf.  Well b'ys, I cannot vouch for his location at this hour of the day.  But I know he'll be in the trade quarter by the East gate.  Should have a red and greed flag on 'is Caravan.  Hold on a mite.  ADAM!! he shouted and a moment later a young page boy came forward bearing an inked seal.  On a blank page in the back of his notebook he quickly scrawled two notes.  Taking the seal he stamped both notes and detached them.  One he gave to the page who scurried away, the other he gave to Richard.
Usually the caravans like to leave 'round the ninth bell.  Just show 'em this to let 'em know you're from us, eh?

[sblock=The Note]The bearer of this note and his four companions are representatives of the Adventure Inc. Guild who are bound for the Town of Epinyerd.  Any and all deals, agreements and/or promises are strictly between the holder of this note and/or his companions and the caravan owner.[/sblock]

One more thing, 'bout how long will you be away, in case something goes wrong eh?

[sblock=OOC]Travel time approximately 3 days both ways.  You don't really know how long it will take to take out the bandits, but several days sounds reasonable to you.  You can give yourself extra time if you wish, but if you do get captured that will delay your rescue.  the call is ultimately up to you guys![/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 23, 2009)

Taking the note from Sylvester, his fingers touching the gnome’s wrist, Richard watches the young boy hurry away. Turning back, his eyes lighting up and a broad smile creeping onto his face, he says,
“I think nine days should be sufficient, good sir, especially when we agree with the caravan leaders to leave today. Just before we leave, what are the brothers’ names?”
As he asks, his body weight subtly shifts towards the East gate, informing his comrades that it is time to leave.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 24, 2009)

Ajax and Ipho Kremen are their names.  Happy hunting to the lot of ye!  With that said he noted down their itinerary and waved them farewell.

The sun is now starting its descent to the west.  The bells from Temple district sound clearly marking the first hour of the afternoon.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

"Well nice fine talkin' ya did back there Richard, looks like ye got da gift of da silver tongue."  Geffin whispers to the man. 

Turning back to the others, he says "Let's get this mission going, more time we be wastin' the more time I'm not eating", before grabbing one more handful of whatever food he can get his hands on and heading out the door to find this caravan.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 24, 2009)

Morrek starts ambling towards the door.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 25, 2009)

Nodding a farewell to the gnome, Bharash followed his companions out of the Guild Hall, ready to begin another adventure.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 25, 2009)

Moving to Zed and placing a hand in the middle of his back, Richard speaks gently,
“Time for us to look to the outer world, momentarily, friend.”
Turning smoothly to the door and bowing softly to Bharash, appreciating his solid presence, he places a firm, reassuring hand on Morrek’s shoulder, looking into the dwarf’s eyes. He nods once.
Gliding to the door, he smiles fully to the halfling,
“Well, Geffin, I couldn’t have done it without ya,” 
he whispers back, emulating the halfing’s dialect,
“Looks like there’s some fun to be had, eh?”
With a final turn of his head, his baritone rings true:
“Forward to adventure, fellows!”


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 26, 2009)

The guildhall is more or less in the center of the city, one of the bigger buildings on Membership Row (So called because all of the guilds have grouped together to form it's own sub-district within the Artisan's quarter).  It's about a half hour's walk to the trade district, and a little bit longer after that to locate where the caravans are getting ready for the next day's departure.

The population of Briezel is fairly cosmopolitan.  Humans are of course the dominant species, but there is a fair blend of the more civilized races, and even a Deva or two have been spotted, running their errands that one of their previous lives never got around to completing (damn those lists!).  Vendors all over town are hawking their wares to anyone with a spare ear.  Everything from food to weapons to pets.

[sblock=OOC]If there's anything anyone needs, you had better get it here.  Caravans don't make pit stops [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

Geffin will happily look at any and all wares offered by the vendors (with no intention of buying), delaying the group by at least an hour. However, if there's a pie vendor, Geffin will most surely purchase some travelling food. 

[sblock=OOC]
If there's a baker, Geffin will buy 1 gp worth of pies to take with him to eat whilst on the caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 27, 2009)

Bharash ignored the vendors for the most part, figuring he had all he would need for the current job in his pack already. Instead, he focused on following the rest of the group and tried not to step on anyone in the crowded street.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 29, 2009)

Zed begins to notice that he is moving, has been moving, without looking... Lost in the deep trance of his own reflection.

Letting his mirror amulet drop to his chest, Zed begins to get adjusted to his surroundings again. 

Flasks, Flasks, mmm, spirits in flasks. Aren't we having a merry time. Where is that red and green flag...

Zed gives his best perusal at the numerous drinks offered by the flask at the "Flask of Fluid" dealer. 

Eventually bartering 1 flask of "Careless Concoction". Spending 50 gold.

[sblock=OOC]
I'd like whatever 50 gold gets me in the way of interesting liquid thing. Your call Ian.Fleming.

passive perception for a red and green flag
[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=Geffin]There is indeed a pie merchant!  He gladly sells you three fruit pies and three meat pies of good quality, each sized to be a full meal.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zed]The merchant, rather flustered with your mannerisms, presses a vial into your hand and shoos you away.  A tiny label on the stopper reads "CLARITY" (Spend a heaing surge when you drink, but get the ability to reroll one d20 roll with an additional +1 bonus instead of getting hitpoints.  You must use the new results regardless.[/sblock]
[sblock=Bharash]Despite your best efforts, you managed to squash a rather fat rat under your giant foot.  It makes a mess on the road, your boot/foot (unsure), and it's kinda stuck to you.[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 29, 2009)

Richard stands in the centre of the market, observing his new found companions and their behavior: the halfling’s ebullient enthusiasm, the dragonborn’s steady gravitas, the eladrin’s endearing narcissism and the dwarf’s…
…he carefully watches the dwarf, face turned down, quietly leaving the band; losing himself in the throng of people.
Beneath his breath, Richard whispers,
“If we do meet again, we'll smile indeed; If not, 'tis true this parting was well made.”
Standing on a nearby overturned box, he stands to his full height and breathes deeply. As his exhalation connects with his larynx, the music takes shape and the words form. Lost in the sea of melody, Richard sings a song of parted friends that never were and of safe passage and turning fate for the one named Morrek.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 29, 2009)

Grimacing in disgust at the rat innards squishing between his bare toes, Bharash was attempting to scrape the rat bits onto the street when he heard Richard's song in the sudden hush which came over the merchants. The song reminded him of the friends and family he had left behind when he left his clan's home in the mountains, who he hadn't seen in nearly a decade now. Looking around, Bharash saw Morrek lumbering away, and he said a quick prayer to Bahamut to look after Morrek and to bring him back to them safely one day, as the strains of Richard's song flowed over the inhabitants of Membership Row and the rest of the Artisan's quarter.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 29, 2009)

After the tune ends Richard waits for the last note to die before stepping gracefully off of the box. Gesturing gently to his companions he says,
“Our time for preparation is done. There are people waiting for our help. Come, let us do so”
With that, he heads to the caravans.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 29, 2009)

It didn't take long for the pace to resume.  Caravans were being loaded for the next day, though none seemed to be leaving this evening.  Thanks to Geffin's efforts, it's about 2 PM before you locate the Kremen brother's caravan.  There are four stout covered wagons total, ready to receive two draft horses each.  A labourer is checking the first three wagons to make sure everything is secure, while the fourth stands empty.  The brothers, for the time being, are nowheres to be seen.  The labourer notices you all out of the corner of his eye, but focuses on his job instead of the four of you.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Geffin will saunter over to the labourers, "I'd offer y'all a hand, but well lookit the arms on you fellas, I'd be getting in de way. I don't mind tellin' ya I wouldn't want to be gettin' on yer bad side that's fer sure." Geffin says to them, plopping down on the nearest crate/barrel/inanimate object.

"So where be the boss? We be lookin' to join you fellas" the halfling says to the group.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 30, 2009)

The lone labourer casts a wary eye at Geffin.  "Err...  Bosses be over there." he mumbles while pointing over his shoulder.  

It turns out that the Kremen brothers are twins, though with some minor differences.  Both brothers were built stockily and were carrying a  rather heavy crate between them.  One brother was dressed in a tunic, leggings and boots cut in a fashion typically favoured by those who have received formal training at arms.  He sported a nose that had been broken previously and a noticeable scar across his lip.  The other had no such defects and wore clerical vestments embroidered with the symbol of Avandra.  Despite the quality of their clothing (and assumed wealth that goes along with it), both brothers look as if they are more than willing to put their fair share of hard work in.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Seeing the potential new bosses coming, Geffin reaches into his pack and pulls out one of the delicious fruit pies he recently purchased.

"Eh, 'ello fellas, why don't you be takin' a break and have some of this tasty Rutabaga pie... mmmm, my favourite" Geffin says, offering up the plate to the brothers.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 30, 2009)

Walking over to the twins, Richard reaches out and helps them carry their burden, subtly using body language to co-ordinate their efforts and make the task easier. As he does so, he introduces himself,
“Greetings, gentlemen. I am Richard Borges and we,”
his eyes sweep across his fellow members,
“are here from the guild to accompany you on your journey.”


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 30, 2009)

As soon as the word "pie" was mentioned the labourer suddenly became your new best friend. Oh, pie didya say?

The Kremen brothers brought their crate to the empty wagon and set it down.  Cracking his neck and back, the brother in the tunic turned to Richard.
"My thanks.  I am Ajax, this is my brother Ipho.  What brings you here so early, friends?  We're scheduled to depart tomorrow morning."

Ipho turns to the labourer and says flatly "Carter, stop slacking and help me load this ore."  Carter grumbled at the thought of leaving the halfling's pie uneaten, but went and helped Ipho load the cargo into the wagon.

[sblock=OOC] Rutabaga....  Seriously.  You bought Rutabaga pie. What the crap.  lol[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> As soon as the word "pie" was mentioned the labourer suddenly became your new best friend. Oh, pie didya say?
> 
> The Kremen brothers brought their crate to the empty wagon and set it down.  Cracking his neck and back, the brother in the tunic turned to Richard.
> "My thanks.  I am Ajax, this is my brother Ipho.  What brings you here so early, friends?  We're scheduled to depart tomorrow morning."
> ...




"Dontcha worry friend Carter, they'll still be some left when yer done yer work" Geffin says merrily, hoping down from the crate.

He walks over to the brothers and extends his small hand. "Being a pleasure to be meetin' ya, me name's Geffin, and what brings us here so early you ask? We thought we'd be seeing if ya need any help."  Geffin says, with no intention of help out with the manual work himself.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 30, 2009)

Need a hand? asks Zed as he conjures up a spectral spade, and floats it above the ore.

Don't you just feel Lucky today? Running into Us. You two gentlemen must be very bold for Avandra to shine so brightly upon you. No autographs though...

Turning to the rest of the guild members, Zed leans in conspiratorially with Bharash, You may want to invest in a nice pair of boots... Zed cleans up the last of the rat by prestidigitation.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm sure Geffin and Richard can talk this caravan into leaving today... 

These guys seem adventurous![/sblock]


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanking Zed for the clean-up, Bharash heads over to where Ipho and Carter are working. After introducing himself, he begins helping them load the cargo onto the cart. Looking over at the clerically dressed brother, Bharash attempted to convince him to push the departure forward.

"While we are here to help, the true reason we arrived as early as we did was to try to convince you and your brother to depart today. We have been hired by the people of Epinyerd to free them from the tyranical grip of a group of bandits who plague the town. As a man of the cloth, I'm sure you don't wish these people to suffer any longer than they need to, and the faster we get to Epinyerd, the faster we can end their suffering. As well, I'm sure the merchant traffic to the town has decreased drastically since the bandit problems started. If you're caravan is the one to bring salvation to these people, I'm sure they would not be quick to forget the names Ajax and Ipho Kremen."

---

[sblock=Diplomacy Roll]Diplomacy roll to try to sway Ipho to push the departure forward to help the people of Epinyerd (1d20+8+1=18) [/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 30, 2009)

With the Dragonborn's help, Ipho and Carter managed to life the large crate into the wagon, and Carter climbed in after it to push it all the way to the back.

Turning to Bharash, he said "Yes, I am aware of the situation.  Ajax and I are the only merchants who bother going up that way any more.  While I'm certain Ajax and I would both love nothing more than to rush over there and smash them, we're still awaiting some cargo from the west.  Epinyerd is home to the best horse breeders in the kingdom and they need the ore and textiles we bring them.  I'm honestly surprised they still have horses to raise..."


Ajax shook the little one's hand and after hearing Bharash, said to the group "Well met all of you.  While we are sympathetic to their plight, we are expecting a final shipment of medical supplies to arrive around dusk."  He scratched an itch on the back of his neck and thought a bit.  "I don't mind leaving at the arse crack of dawn tomorrow, but I cannot leave today.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 30, 2009)

Nodding in understanding, Bharash continues to help out with the cargo as the others continue working out all the finer details of their travel plans.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 30, 2009)

“_You_ have a fine caravan, brothers. No wonder you’re in need of a guard. I certainly wouldn’t _want to leave_ it all alone on the road, whether _after dusk _or dawn. _And_ with such important cargo: it must _pay_ well. You must forgive _us_ for our bluntness: we were merely concerned for the plight of Epinyard.”
With a movement of his eyes, Richard gestures to let Geffin know that now is his chance.

[sblock=Actions] Using Words Of Friendship = +5 on next Diplomacy roll
Diplomacy roll to get them to take the suggestion: 1d20+12+5=23 
[sblock=ooc]Guys, don’t forget my Half-Elf Diplomacy bonus: you all get a +1 when you’re near me so Bharash’s roll would have been 18.[/sblock][/sblock] 
[sblock=Stats]
Richard Borges, level 3
Half-Elf, Bard
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning
Pact Initiate: Pact Initiate (fey pact)
Background: Half-Elf - Wanderer

AC: 19 Fort: 15 Reflex: 17 Will: 17
HP: 38 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 9

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Insight, Streetwise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Thievery, Religion.

FEATS
1: Ritual Caster
1: Pact Initiate
2: Acolyte of Divine Secrets

POWERS
Misdirected Mark
Vicious Mockery
Eyebite
Thunderwave
Blunder
Grasping Shards
Impelling Force
Majestic Word (2/encounter)
Words of Friendship
Stirring Shout
Song of Courage

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Drum, Implement, Wand, Light Shield, Hand Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (20), Amulet of Resolution +1, Harsh Songblade Scimitar +1, Mithral Chainmail +1

RITUALS
Glib Limerick, Traveler's Chant[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 30, 2009)

The twins exchanged a look that's meaning is known only to the two.  Ajax took position to Richard's left, and Ipho stood to his right so Richard could not look at both of them in they eye at once.  In unison they squared their shoulders, crossed their arms across their chest and narrowed their eyes. 

[sblock=Note] Ajax is in this colour, while Ipho is this colour.[/sblock]
While we note and appreciate your concern for the welfare of Epinyerd...
We too look forward to when the roads are safe again...
They need the medicine to tend to their wounded...
Can't rebuild when the workers are sick and injured...
However, we aren't unreasonable people...
We do genuinely care for the town and it's people.
I can bend some arms so we may leave at first light tomorrow...
An since you too are as concerned as we are...
I'm sure you won't mind if we donate the fee we were going to pay you...
To the reconstruction of Epinyerd.

[sblock=DM's Word] The DC for Diplomacy is set solely by the DM, unlike in 3.5 edition.  While the brothers are friendly towards you, they view the late supplies as essential, and they will not leave without them, or after dusk.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2009)

"Then I'm guessin' we'll be leavin' in the mornin', where can we be stayin' this evenin'?" Geffin asks, polishing off the last of the first rutabaga pie, cleaning out the last crumbs with his fingers.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 5, 2009)

Zed takes in the show put on by the twins.


Ha Ha, you two gents are wickedly entertaining, terribly dissapointing, but I like you anyway.

While gazing into his amulet Zed begins to speak

Thank you for inviting us over Geffin, I'll gladly grace you with my company tonight. My room at the guild is small, and drafty. Tell me about the room I'll be luxuriating in. 

Zed pulls out a small onyx figurine, he pets it a few times, and then a black mastiff appears at his side. 

Zed reaches out to pet the big black slobber factory, then the dog clamps hard onto Zed's arm. Zed recoils and gives the mastiff an overly harsh look. 

Aunt Athena, though you are currently in the form of a bitch, that doesn't mean you have to act the role. 

Aunt Athena just wags her stumpy docked tail, and continues slobbering. 

Geffin meet my Aunt Athena, I'm charged with finding a permanent polymorph to restore her natural form... Greet your new friend Aunt Athena. 

Aunt Athena just lowers her head and growls at Zed.

Good girl! See she does tricks, and I assure you she is house trained. 

[sblock=OOC] 
Standard use onyx dog to conjure black mastiff, free action spend healing surge to give temp HP to conjuration.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 7, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 7, 2009)

A smile breaks out on Richard's face.
"Ha! Excellently played, brothers! If we had left this evening, your generous offer of donating our fees would most certainly have stood. As it is, we leave tomorrow morning, as you expected to, and you pay us our fee, as you expected to. We can have fun negotiating the price as we travel and find out exactly how hard we have to work protecting those precious medical supplies."
Turning to his fellow members, he gestures back the way they had come,
"So, friends. Time to enjoy ourselves for an evening?  Aunt Athena can join us too."


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

"Ain't nothin' wrong with enjoying a night out. Maybe we can find some more pies, these Rutabaga ones' were good, but I'd really like some Rhubarb ones. Let's try to find some." Geffin says excitedly, polishing off the last of the original pies.


----------



## Grescheks (May 7, 2009)

Finishing up with the loading of the cart, Bharash followed the rest of the party as the said their farewells to the merchant brothers for the night. A few steps away from the caravan, he spoke up.

"If we are looking for some revelry for the night, I know a few choice taverns with some excellent specialty brews which we could partake of. In fact, to celebrate the beginning of our journey, I would gladly offer to purchase the first round of drinks for everyone."

With that, Bharash started leading the way through the still crowded streets, heading for the nearest of the aforementioned taverns.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 8, 2009)

The Kremen brothers merely nod as you leave and get back to work.  The Entertainment district is a relatively short walk away.

On the way you spot a sign featuring a bald dwarf with a neatly trimmed beard holding aloft a tankard of a bubbling red brew.  Bold letters proudly proclaim "*NEW! Come to the Last Dwarf Standing for innovative and exotic new drinks!  See who among ye will be the last standing?*"

It seems like the kind of place that would be good to kick off a new adventure.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

"Hmmm... well ain't that a bit o' the fun sign. Whaddya think that x-aw-tik means? If it means tastes good then ya know Geffin be interested. Whaddya say, wanna go see what all the fuss is about?" Geffin asks the others, staring at the red brew intrigued.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 8, 2009)

Zed smiles as the group spots the Last Dwarf Standing.


Nothing says new and exotic like a well polished Dwarf, HA HA. I prefer a pleasant smoke to fine drink. However, I say we take a peek at their serving staff... Exotic drinks need exotic servants.

If there are no complaints Zed will head toward the New and Exotic drinks. 



[sblock=OOC]
Though Zed will continue to maintain a casual and chipper appearance, if he can position himself to see out of a window he will always do so. Using the excuse, if asked, that he is "looking at himself in the reflection." 


[/sblock]


----------



## Grescheks (May 8, 2009)

As the party entered the Last Dwarf Stading, Bharash motioned for his companions to find seats as he made his way to the bar. Motioning the barkeep over, he started speaking in a low, conspiratorial tone.

"Ah, my fine fellow, how are you? I do hope you're ready for some entertainment today. I'd like two Lowland Slammers and one of your finest Flaming Balors for my friends, and", thinking that if nothing else, Geffin would enjoy this,"a half-pint of your house ale for myself...I wouldn't want my senses to be dulled for the show." This last he added with a wink to the bartender, before placing the gold on the counter (as well as a generous one gold as a tip).

As he waited on the drinks, Bharash smiled to himself and took a moment to look around the tavern.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 8, 2009)

The tavern itself initially looks squat and made of brick.  A tankard most likely capable of holding a gallon bears the name "Last Dwarf Standing".  The sturdy door leads down a flight of stairs to a much more expansive room set 3/4 underground.  

The interior is cool, polished granite, and like nearly every tavern you have ever been to there is straw and sawdust on the floor to aid in the inevitable cleanup of whatever spillages you can imagine.  there is one fireplace set into the wall a few feet from where the stairs end.  

Opposite you is the bar.  The counter is polished blue marble, and on shelfs behind it you see the usual array of alcohol, as well as a dozen or more bottles you have never seen before, nor are you exactly sure of it's contents.  Next to the shelves are what appears to be a small Alchemist's lab...  Currently attending said lab is the dwarf from the advertisement outside.  He wore a white shirt, black vest with a thin, long tie and scars from many adventures in his youth.

Currently the room is only half full with patrons, and there is a free table near the fire.

[sblock=Grescheks]The bar is out of hearing range from the rest of the group, fortunately for you and the barkeep. 
Name's Hammer.  It's gonna be a good night fer sure once these go out. and gives you a wink.  Taking out an oaken tankard, two highball glasses and one shot glass, he proceeds to do his work.

Pouring a measure of 151 rum, whiskey and two splashes of one of the house-made bottles into a shaker, he fills the highballs with a grass-green liquid that smells like mown hay and woodruff.  

Moving on to his alchemical lab, he puts precisely 3 drops of a crimson, slightly smoking liquid into the shot glass before filling it up with a ruby red liquid from one of the house bottles.  The resulting shot had a slight shimmer to it and smelled of cinnamon and hot peppers. 

FInally, he filled the tankard with a rich honey brown ale and set them all on a tray which he handed to the Dragonborn as he pocketed the coins.
You be careful around that stuff, y'hear?Hammer cautioned him with a big grin on his face.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] Any way to see out side from our seats? 

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 10, 2009)

Zed continually fidgets, looking for ways to see the outside, going so far at one point as to stand atop his stool and put on a magic show just to see the outside of the building. 

Notice good sir that this coin is perfectly normal and natural. 
Zed prestidigitates a coin from thin air, and hands it to the nearest bar patron to inspect.

The grumpy old dwarf immediately pockets the coin, after biting it to make sure it is real.

Zed beams and holds out his hand, ending his coin cantrip and casting again. 

The crowd oohs and aahs as the bent coin reappears in Zed's hand, the grumpy old dwarf checks his pocket, to find nothing there.

Continuing his minor and meager tricks from atop his stool Zed keeps as close an eye as possible on the exterior of the building.

[sblock=OOC]

Zed has a bit of the claustrophobia. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Grescheks (May 10, 2009)

Bharash accepted the four drinks with a large, toothy smile. Taking up the drinks in his large hands, Bharash slowly made his way through the small crowd of patrons which had gathered to watch Zed's impromptu magic show. Reaching the table, he placed the two highball glasses in front of Zed and Richard, and the small shot glass of the smoking red drink in front of Geffin. Raising his own mug, Bharash made a small toast, "To our adventure on the morrow," before raising his mug to his lips and taking a swig.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

Looking suspiciously at the smoking beverage, Geffin will nonetheless take it in his small hands and after blowing some of the smoke out of the way, take it back in one gulp.

"Ahhh... it burns going down, that's how you know it's good." Geffin says, thanking the other for the drink.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 11, 2009)

Reaching down without pause from his magic trick, Zed stands and to the amusement of the crowd holds the drink aloft by sheer will. 

Look mama, it levy-tay-shin! *hicup* uh-oh  an awe inspired, but very drunk, old human exclaims before jumping up and hobbling in zig zags to the bathroom.

It's a cheap trick! I see the string! BOO!  Screams the grumpy old dwarf who still feels cheated out of a good gold coin.

Losing interest in the crowd Zed begins simply standing on the stool. Leaving the drink mid-air Zed pulls an elaborate strider from somewhere in his robes and begins drawing on the empty smoking tool. 
I'm happy to have found more work, how can someone as perfect as me improve without constant vigilance, or for that matter, with it? No this dalliance will simply amuse me.

Zed takes a pause from talking to himself and "smoking" his strider, downs the drink, and pauses.

Too US!... 

What was it father said... Drink a drink offered and sleep well. no no no, drinka drin dr...

Zed begins to wonder when the last time he had drank. Failing to remember he simply gazes in a stupor at the fire, one by one his illusions and cantrips failing. 
hehehe, hehehe, hahaheheh

Zed pockets the strider without noticing but when his mage hand expires the glass it still held aloft crashed onto his head. Zed tips forward and falls onto the table, head bouncing off the solid surface. 


[sblock=OOC]

This has been the first real drink Zed has had in over a decade.

Have to say I have really enjoyed this adventure. I know it hasn't been that long, but our party makes me very excited to see where everything goes. 

Thanks Ian, Zed is one of my favorite characters I've ever played, I give you partial credit for that.

[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 11, 2009)

Watching his fellow members bonding, Richard smiles once more. Nodding in thanks to the dragonborn he (in one smooth action) sweeps the highball from the table and empties it. Savouring and noting the sensations as the liquid passes through his mouth, he lets out a full and genuine laugh. 

[sblock=OOC]Here, here CaBaNa[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=Geffin]Fortitude check: 1d20+7=12
After you did the shot, the room goes a little blurry for a second.  Looking around, you noticed that everyone around you is now on fire.  And has horns.  In fact, they kinda all look like Balors, except some parts of their bodies are so out of proportion that they are by no means frightening.  In fact, seeing Balor-Zed fall down onto the table was rather hilarious to you.  The effect wears off after a few seconds, and you feel mildly buzzed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zed]Fortitude Check 1d20+7=9
Neither the booze nor the bonk to the head did much for your sense of vertigo.  As you try to stand, your legs feel like they were replaced with sacks of jelly.  Fortunately for you the feeling soon passes, though your head is a little sore and you feel mildly buzzed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Richard]Fortitude Check 1d20+7=24
After the last of the drink enters your stomach, you feel as if your lower body has turned into a sack of jelly.  You slump off your chair onto the floor.  Looking up at the slightly spinning room you feel quite small, and somewhat mischievous.  Fortunately your legs have decided to take a break so you won't get into too much trouble.  This sensation lasts for about a minute, and when it ends you do feel rather drunk. Tomorrow is not going to be a pleasant hangover. [/sblock]
[sblock=Bharash]Fortitude Check 1d20+7=23
It appears that your little trick has only partially worked.  Richard is the only one who has been seriously affected, but before you get a chance to curse under your breath at their fortitude, a large brown bee crawls out of your ale, settles down on the rim and shakes itself off.  You honestly cannot tell if it's a hallucination, or if it's an actual bee until it talks to you in a tiny, almost cartoonish voice.
Hey yo man, 'sup?  You gotta be careful there, scaly!  you almost drank me and my boys!  All we're trying to do is chill, y'hear?
Looking in the bottom of your tankard are several other bees.  They all crawl out and start having a near-incomprehensible conversation that lasts about a minute before they disappear.  Strangely enough you weren't too bothered by it all.  You feel slightly buzzed, but it's more alchemical than alcoholic in nature. [/sblock]

Over by the bar, Hammer and a few other patrons are either grinning or snickering quietly to themselves at your expense, or the expense of a few other patrons who wanted to try an "Exotic Drink"


----------



## CaBaNa (May 12, 2009)

Team we are officially kicked off!

Doing his best to sit up Zed smiles broadly.

I was unaware how quickly alchemy and alcohol could affect. 

After the first drink Zed seems much more comfortable, rarely checking that he can view the outside. 

Let's find a hookah bar as well!  What's wrong with Richard? Bharash? Geffin what's wrong with them? Team?


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

For a moment there is a look that you've never seen before on Geffin's face, he looks truly scared, but then as quickly as it appeared his grin reappears as he slaps Richard on the back. 

"Remind me not to be gettin' another of them drinks" Geffin says with a somewhat serious tone. He looks over to Zed and replies "I wouldn't mind findin' one o' them nice places ya be talkin' about, but maybe tonight we should be a little careful. Ain't good ta be showin' up all red-eyed for the 'morrow.", although you can tell he's barely able to get those words out.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 13, 2009)

“Well if we have to leave, Geffin, maybe we should take some of these lovely ladies with us?”
Richard slurs, gesturing to the whole tavern.  He lifts his voice above the conversation:
“I may not be able to function from the waist down, ladies, but that won’t stop you enjoying the evening, eh?  Eh?”
Giggling, he pulls himself up to table height, his eyes twinkling.


----------



## Grescheks (May 15, 2009)

Shaking his head slightly to try and stop the slight buzzing that had started deep in his head, Bharash stared at his drink for a few minutes before shrugging to himself and finishing the rest of the ale. Looking around at his slightly disoriented colleagues, Bharash smiles again to himself, then stands up from the table.

"Perhaps now would be a good time for us all to return to our personal quarters to prepare for the journey tomorrow. If there is no further business to deal with, then I shall be retiring to the temple of Bahamut for the night."


----------



## CaBaNa (May 16, 2009)

You may all retire, but unless I am staying with one of you, I will be spending the next couple of hours bar hopping, for someone to keep me warm in my drafty room. 





[sblock=OOC]

I Love Trance!

[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 18, 2009)

The light outside starts to fade into soft reds, oranges and ambers.  The last feeble rays of the sun enter through the high windows and reflect along the granite, casting the room in the same beautiful colour as the setting sun.

Hammer ambles towards the fireplace, carrying a damp, leaf wrapped packet the size of a boot.  Tossing it on the fire, the dampness causes it to smoulder, which allows the sun to provide most of the ambient light.  As the wrapping slowly catches fire, it releases a clean, fresh scent in the air.

By the time the sun has set, the fire has risen back to full height and the contents of the packet have changed the colour of the flames.  As the alchemical powders burn, the fires turn from ruby red, to electric blue, to deep emerald green, to near black, and finally to a metallic silver before repeating the colour pattern again.

Most of the casual drinkers have gone by this point, with only those of great fortitude and balls of brass stay to challenge Hammer's Alchemical brews.  

[sblock=OOC] The 6 hour extended rest is only good for renewing your powers.  Doesn't mean you still won't be grumpy or hung over in the morning on so little sleep.  Off with the lot of ye! [/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 18, 2009)

As he watches the dragonborn exit, Richard takes a deep breath.
“I guess my generous offer went unanswered, gentlemen!”
He bellows.  Hearing his own voice resonate off the walls, he blinks hard and attempts to regain some composure.
“Zed, my dear fellow, surely one of those two ladies that accompanied you last night should be able to keep you warm, if only for an hour or two?”
Pulling himself up to full height with an immense amount of effort, he nods once to Geffin.
“And so to sleep, perchance to dream.”


----------



## Grescheks (May 19, 2009)

"Well, I believe that we should be off now. We will meet again tomorrow at dawn, eh?"

With that, Bharash gave a small bow to his companions, left the tavern and headed to the Temple District. Making his way to the Temple of Bahamut, Bharash entered, nodding his respects to the few priests and apprentices still moving about the main atrium. Bharash walked slowly down the centre of the temple to the statue depicting Bahamut's dragon form, stopping in front of it to offer the customary respects of all worshippers of the Platinum dragon, as well as the salute taught to the Order of the Platinum Scale, showing his own scale in the process. After the ceremonial respects were finished, Bharash continued on to the back area of the temple, where the living quarters of the faithful are kept. Entering his own sparsely furnished room, Bharash stripped off his armor and weapons, laying them gently to the side before lying down on the bed (which he had commissioned specially to fit his large frame) and falling asleep.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 19, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As he watches the dragonborn exit, Richard takes a deep breath.
> “I guess my generous offer went unanswered, gentlemen!”
> He bellows.  Hearing his own voice resonate off the walls, he blinks hard and attempts to regain some composure.
> “Zed, my dear fellow, surely one of those two ladies that accompanied you last night should be able to keep you warm, if only for an hour or two?”




Neither Kali, my skunk familiar, nor my Aunt Athena, give off much body heat. Both enjoy sleeping on this plane, at my feet, on my Rug... A soft growl is heard from beneath the table,  Well, Aunt Athena sleeps where she wants.

Zed sees that most of the group is departing for rest, taking the long way back to the drafty room Zed makes a few in and outs of the local establishments. Not finding much of interest, do mostly to his attentiveness to his own mirror, Zed heads to his stone room, and nestles down to his Rug. Eyes open, Zed concentrates on the ebb and flow of the arcane around him. Focusing also on keeping steady rhythmic breathing. 

Athena and Kali interrupt Zed's trance often, so often it becomes just part of the routine. Stuff happens, Zed sees it, keeps meditating.

[sblock=OOC]
The familiar is going to stay at the guild until Zed spends the feat.

Zed has a low charisma, most of his escapades with women, are actually in his own mind. He is a chic magnet, due to mental gymnastics, more than reality. 

The trance fluff is just for fun, not saying anything mechanical by it.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Geffin will nod to Richard, his head somewhat swimming, but enjoying himself, the halfling decides to stay and spend time with the other "hard" drinkers. After all, surely someone would pick up his tab.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 21, 2009)

Do a Diplomacy check to see how far you can get before you have to start paying, Geffin.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Diplomacy (1d20+12=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 24, 2009)

With a combination of charm and well-timed barhopping, you managed to be able to drink until around midnight without paying.  You are, however, rather smashed.  Here's hoping someone manages to wake you up before so the caravan doesn't leave you behind.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 26, 2009)

As his eyes open, and his body wakes, Richard fights through the fog in his mind to clearly evoke the events of last night. Allowing himself to access the subconscious memories that pick up so much more detail, as he had trained, he notes and remembers the behaviours of those who were around him. Grinning at his own performance of the evening, he also recalls the cheeky glint in Geffin’s eye, the way his feet were pointing in opposing directions, his hands open and his left shoulder lent towards the bar.
“Ah, my dear halfing friend, I believe you may need help in rising today!”
Rising surprising smoothly after his legs last outing, Richard methodically washes and dresses, being careful to keep his mithral shirt beneath his other well-cut, but subtly styled, clothing. Carefully he runs through his posture exercises: feet firmly on the ground in parallel; ankles over feet, finding his centre of balance; knees over ankles, soft and ready for action; hips over knees, connecting his body weight to his legs with a slight movement of his pelvis; shoulders over hips, rolling them back to straighten his spine; and finally ears over shoulders, feeling the blood rush to his brain and his body align.
Stepping out into the still dark morning air, he heads to find Geffin. Hoping that Zed will find the adventure compelling enough and sure that the vigilant dragonborn will be ready and there before him, Richard smiles. 
“A fine group to travel with”
Along the way through the town, he finds a stall selling a decent breakfast and buys enough for himself, his companions, the brothers and their workers. And a flask of brandy to help them all lessen the damage of last night.


----------



## Grescheks (May 27, 2009)

Waking a few hours before dawn (with only a very slight buzzing in the back of his mind to remind him of the drinks the night before), Bharash immediately set about with his morning routine. He starts his day with meditation and prayer in his room. Pulling on his pants, he then moves out into a larger, empty room in the temple to practice his fighting. With imaginary shield and axe in hand, he fights off different enemies with different weapons, parrying with his shield and slashing with his axe for some, feinting then smashing with an overhead chop for others. He continued his practice for nearly an hour before finally finishing. Returning to his room, Bharash washed up, checked to ensure all his adventuring gear was packed, then pulled on his tunic before donning his magical plate armor and strapping his axe, shield and pack to his back. Stopping by the temple larder to grab some bread and dried meat, Bharash ate as he left the temple. Making his way to the caravan site, he is not surprised to find that he is the first of his companions to arrive. Taking up a post near the wagon, Bharash prepares himself to wait for the rest of the party to arrive.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 29, 2009)

Zed rolls out of the bed, his Rug is old and tattered but nothing is as comfortable for an evening trance. Glancing back at the two lithe forms of Loki and Aunt Athena still twined in sleep, snoring and slobbering.

Snatching up his mirror amulet Zed gives his hair a finger combing and beams brightly.

AH Zed old boy don't you look smart?! HA HA of course you do, you handsome devil.

Zed slips into his adventuring robes, watches as Aunt Athena mists to another plane, and places her into his pocket to call later today.

Zed releases the magic insects and Loki begins chasing them and lapping them up. Use the litter Loki. I'll see you in a while. The door closes and a happy Eladrin dances toward new adventure.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Geffin drags himself out of bed, his throat feeling like cotton's stuffed down there and his head pounding worse than he's felt in a while, but the halfling has a smile on his cherubic face. _"Well done ol' boy, you ain't be having a night like that in a while. Who knows it might be yer last" _ the halfling thinks as he joins up with the others, thankful that Richard thought to wake him up.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 30, 2009)

The Kremen brothers arrived at their wagons a little after Bharash.  After  giving their merchandise (and a few new crates) a quick look-over to make sure everything was there, Ajax said, more to himself than to his brother or the Dragonborn,

Well, let' hope the rest are as punctual...


----------



## CaBaNa (May 31, 2009)

Sauntering, nay, sashaying up to the twins, Zed looks just the same as usual. Bowing first to the twins and then to Bharash, Entertainment, Lizard, A splendid morning! Rife with potential for personal growth eh. Well... For some, others are blessed with perfection from the womb... Ah, Zed. Zed, finally looking away from his mirror, makes eye contact with the company. 

Our fortunes are certainly bright! A glorious adventure indeed.

Zed begins working on musical cantrips, first a waltz, then a march. Changing style and instruments every five minutes or so. Keeping his head up for peoples reaction to the music. Zed plays music those in hearing distance obviously enjoy,and quickly switches from songs or sounds the audience shows distaste for.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 31, 2009)

Hearing the music turn to the rhythm of a tavern bawd as he approaches, Richard smiles fully and fills his lungs before shaping his baritone to a new melody.
Can you cool the stripéd heat?
Or calmly prevent
Where tooth and flesh meet?
Do you shake with primal dread
When you think you hear
Those padded feet tread?
And once you see the lurid fur
Can you still be sure
The kitty will purr?
Me? I fear no feline harm.
For I know the secret
Of the Tyger’s Balm
Laughing enthusiastically, he lays the food out for all there and portions off some for Geffin. Catching Zed’s eye he nods appreciatively and gestures warmly to Bharash to join them.
“Brothers! A fine breakfast, for a fine company, to a fine journey. And there is more than enough for any of your labourers too. A way of starting afresh.”
He shrugs playfully and holds his hand out to the brothers.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 2, 2009)

Ajax merely nodded his thanks as he started to don a suit of worn but well maintained leather armour.  Ipho gathered enough of the food for the two of them.
Our thanks.  There is enough room on the remaining carts for you all to eat on the move.  We do have a long journey ahead of us.

There was an additional wagon with the rest, and they all had their pack horses harnessed up and ready to go.  They would only take minor coaxing to follow Ajax and Ipho on the first cart.  Each cart had a driver's bench that could fit two people (or one Dragonborn).

Ajax climbed into the driver's seat, with a hunk of bread in his mouth, the reigns in one hand and a large, iron shod greatclub in the crook of his other arm.  Speaking around his food, he said S'we rdy t'goh?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

"I be as ready as ahm gonna be" Geffin replies, his mouth equally full, the cheeks puffed out like a squirrel as he stuffs the breakfast into his mouth and settles in for the ride.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 9, 2009)

Zed is ready!

Hollering from the front of the caravan, eyeing the road! 

Let's have some action! Tally Haroo!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 10, 2009)

Calmly sitting on the seat next to Geffin, Richard shifts to a position that gives him the best view of the group and settles in for the journey.


----------



## Grescheks (Jun 11, 2009)

Waiting for his companions to find their seats, Bharash finally moves from his place to take his spot in the caravan. As he goes to sit, he loosens the armaments on his back in case any trouble should arrise on the trip.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 12, 2009)

Delegating Zed to a cart further back, the Kremen brothers finally get their caravan going.  The sturdy draft horses have been trained to follow the cart in front of them of their own accord.  You all ride out the front gate, with a soft violet sunrise laced with pink in front of you.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

"Now this is the life, so who wants some more Rhutabaga pie?" Geffin asks as he pulls out his breakfast. "Ah... just kidding, it's apple pie, a nice morning treat" as he fights through the effects of last night.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 13, 2009)

ShouldamhmhhmBestmhmmFaceFirstmhmhhRemenBrothers,  Mumbles a dejected Zed as he trudges back to his delegated cart, pretending to stare in his mirror while keeping an eye in most directions.

He diligently watches, while eyeing his mirror, as the caravan moves along. Prestidigitation, the only thing he breaks concentration for, Zed makes sure to punctuate his compatriots notes of music with sounds of glory, symbol crashes, horns trumpeting, and bells ringing. He also warms Geffins pie to a tasty temperature with his simple Cantrips.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 15, 2009)

The caravan trundles along at a fairly steady pace to the east.  As the sun climbs to mid-morning, you finally make it out of the seemingly endless fields of wheat and other grains being tended to by teams of farmers.  The stalks were tall, but green.  It will be a fortnight or two before the first crop of the season is ready for harvest.

Beyond the tended fields is mainly overgrown grasslands.  There is a twenty pace margin on each side of the ditches that border the cobbled road where the grass has been recently trampled flat in order to provide better vision and reduce the likelyhood of ambushes.  The margin, the occasional patrol of armed soldiers (who give a respectful nod to the Kremen brothers whenever they pass) and the stability of the region would make the trip rather relaxing, if it wasn't for the occasional pothole.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 16, 2009)

Sitting comfortably, with the exception of the odd pothole, Richard lets his head relax over the seat of the cart. As each patrol passes, he subtly notes and mentally records their subtle movements and interactions with each other, as well as the brothers.
Seeing the halfling munching away on his pie, Richard smiles fully and cheerily asks:
“So, Geffin, as we travel to the villagers’ aid, we still haven’t asked ourselves the vital question: why are the bandits doing this? What’s their motivation, as it were?”
Reaching under his well cut but subtly styled clothing, he finds the flask and hands it to his halfling companion.
“Something for us to share to take the edge off!”
he says, grinning.
[sblock=Actions]Passive Insight on the patrols' behaviours, looking for anything amiss, whether releveant to immediate danger, or something to note for another time![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Sitting comfortably, with the exception of the odd pothole, Richard lets his head relax over the seat of the cart. As each patrol passes, he subtly notes and mentally records their subtle movements and interactions with each other, as well as the brothers.
> Seeing the halfling munching away on his pie, Richard smiles fully and cheerily asks:
> “So, Geffin, as we travel to the villagers’ aid, we still haven’t asked ourselves the vital question: why are the bandits doing this? What’s their motivation, as it were?”
> Reaching under his well cut but subtly styled clothing, he finds the flask and hands it to his halfling companion.
> ...




Geffin happily muches down the piece in his hand, replying "Ish probably nuthin' outta de ordinary, take gold, whatever" as he gulps loudly and takes a swig of his waterskin, the odor of ale is obvious as he drinks.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 18, 2009)

“Ah but, my dearest halfling companion, why are they taking the gold?  Gold is merely a means to an end.  Unlike pies, which can be enjoyed on their own, gold has to be used.  And what are they using it on?  _That_ would give us some insight into the minds of the ‘bandits’.  And, furthermore, are they just stealing gold?  Or is it other items of value or importance?”


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

"Hmmm....well I s'pose if I had some of tha shinies, I'd be buying more of Aunt Edna's mulberry pie... ain't nothin' like a hot summer day and a glass of goat's milk and a piece of that pie... Geffin muses.

[sblock=OOC]
What can I say, he's got a 1 track mind...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 20, 2009)

There's only one mint in this kingdom.  It's not as if they need to launder it in order to spend it in another town.  Pausing for a moment, Ipho also added I don't think they steal the horses though...  Those horses are special bred and trained, anyone caught buying or selling them from anyone but the breeders themselves would be in a world of trouble.

Ajax merely adjusted his grip on his greatclub and kept his eyes on the road.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 26, 2009)

Richard’s head suddenly drops.  His bard senses feel a loss of an inspiration, a falling of a tower of genius, of hurt and pain.
As quickly as it came, it went.


----------



## Grescheks (Jun 29, 2009)

Bharash listened to his companions' banter, choosing not to participate in the discussion. The motives of the bandits didn't really matter to him, so long as they could keep them from committing further acts of banditry, one way or another. Bharash kept his eyes on the sides of the road and on the passers-by, on the lookout for trouble of any kind.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 30, 2009)

Feeling bored by the road trip, Zed opens up his palm and asks it a question, What could possibly make this trip and better? eerily a sound emanates forth from Zed's palm, More of you, of course!. The Eladrin jumps up, Did anyone else hear that?! My palm just talked! Zed stares decidedly at Bharash, Is that, I'm on Your shoulder! true enough, sitting on Bharash's right shoulder a three inch version of Zed begins to dance a jig. Cheers! Care to dance! shouts the little Zed. 

[sblock=OOC]

prestidigitation and ghost sound 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 2, 2009)

With the sun finally starting to sink low, the caravan pulls over into a fenced clearing to make camp for the night.  The area is wide enough for five equally sized caravans to break for the night if needed.
Well, there's the first leg done.  Grah my legs are stiff!  Standing and stretching, and then stifling a huge yawn, Ajax hops down from the cart.  He untied the horses from the cart to let them graze and rest for the evening.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 3, 2009)

Zed had Nod off during the trip and continues to nap...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 5, 2009)

Dropping from the cart seat, Richard stretches his body out as he walks around the perimeter of the camp.  Slowing his pace but not stopping, his mind replays all the details from the day: sifting out the important and interesting memories, compartmentalising them and saving them for recall at a later date.  His hands move in soft gestures and his lips move silently as his does so.
Having finished, Richard smiles and lifts his voice,
“So, where are we now brothers?  Is there anything I can do to help set camp?  Or would you prefer I entertained the troops?”


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 11, 2009)

We're nearly halfway there.  This is the last safe waypoint until our destination.  Yawning, Ipho chipped in  I don't think we'll see anyone else here except a night patrol.  Rest while you can, we shall be departing early tomorrow morning.

The waypoint itself is roughly half an acre of packed dirt that has been fenced in next to the road.  The left half is where the wagons are residing, as well as a sheltered enclosure for the horses.  The right side has a structure for people, comprising of a stone platform raised 2 feet off the ground, a roof overhead and the south and east walls made of wood in order to eliminate the wind.  the north and west faces are open, with oilcloth drapes stacked neatly in the corner in case of foul weather.  

Ajax lights a small fire in the central firepit, while Ipho prepares their bedrolls for the evening.


----------



## Grescheks (Jul 17, 2009)

Bharash jumps down from the cart and surveys the waypoint area. Placing his pack on the ground near the sleeping area, he moves off to the side of the site and performs a series of stretches to loosen up his stiff muscles. After limbering up, Bharash moves to the edge of the waypoint site, walking the perimeter and looking for any suspicious tracks or signs which might indicate danger.

[sblock=Perception Roll] Perception check to find signs of enemies or danger. (1d20+4=19)  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

Geffin will continue to lounge languidly while polishing off his boisonberry pie.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 21, 2009)

[sblock=Greshecks]The only out of place thing you see is a large fresh turd, which you manage to avoid stepping in.  You see no trace of any creature to leave it, but whatever it was has been eating corn.[/sblock]

The night goes on quietly.  There are no clouds to obstruct the view of the stars, and a fresh breeze keeps the bugs away.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 23, 2009)

Laying out his bedroll in the sheltered area, Richard sits, propping himself against an upright support. Looking up at the colours fading in the night sky he breathes deeply, savouring the smells and, without thinking, locking them in his mind.
Closing his eyes he listens to the subtle sound of nature, the rhythmic pacing of the stoic dragonborn and the slurps of his cheerful halfling companion.
With a tone more appropriate for the time of night, rumbling gently in his chest, he speaks to no-one in particular,
"Sleep that knits up the ravelled sleave of care
The death of each day's life, sore labour's bath
Balm of hurt minds, great nature's second course, 
Chief nourisher in life's feast."
With that, he settles in for the night, content in his surroundings.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 25, 2009)

hmfm yes I am the most beautiful thing you have seen... WhA! Pernicious wakes with a start, his odd meditation leaving him somewhat miffed.

The wizard gives minor help in setting up camp, and when everyone beds down, he takes up position in the center of camp, standing, and begins his meditation in earnest.

Reaching both into himself, and out into the world around him, Pernicious both soothes any weariness about himself, and guards his compatriots.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 30, 2009)

Dawn rose grey.  The clouds were heavily overcast and rain was not too far off.  The kremen brothers were both struggling to wake up and break camp before the rain started and the road turn to mud.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

Zed became active as soon as the Kremin brothers roused themselves. Cooking breakfast in as expedient a manner as possible. Burning most of the food... Humming along with any tune that strolled past, and checking his mirror often. It was a good morning as far as the self absorbed Eladrin was concerned.

[sblock=EDIT]

Yup sure am Zed in this adventure, thanks for catching that. Pernicious' adventure died, that was him trying to manifest elsewhere. Good thing you caught it... That may just be a new hook for old Zed...

[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 31, 2009)

[sblock=CaBaNa] Aren't you Zed in this game?  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 31, 2009)

Geffin will grumble and whine at being woken up so early by this accursed weather, thinking that this was why he preferred being indoors, most of the time at an inn.


----------



## Grescheks (Aug 2, 2009)

Waking to the overcast dawn and seeing the merchant brothers struggling to break camp and get moving, Bharash foregoes his usual morning workout in order to help. While moving around the camp to help the Kremins, he continously pokes and prods his half asleep halfing companion to try and get him into some semblance of working order.

---

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the silence guys. For some reason, ENWorld has been reluctant to let me on the site, and when it does, it doesn't always let me post. Hopefully this will change soon, so I can update more regularly! [/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, ENworld has been giving me a lot of trouble too... bah![/sblock]

With everything set in order, the caravan once again makes its way along the road.  With some attention given to the sky, the Kremen brothers ride the horses a little faster than normal in an attempt to put more distance behind them before the rain turns the road into mud.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 17, 2009)

After stretching and getting lost in his usual morning routine, Richard notices the caravans leaving and runs to hop on to the cart.  Yawning, his head sinks to one side and he falls straight back asleep, his lips moving soundlessly.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Geffin will laugh at almost leaving Richard behind, then seeing that bard taking a nap, decides he has the right idea and joins him in slumber.


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 18, 2009)

Zed plays a soft string ensemble, adding woodwinds occasionally. Sitting in his designated spot, and rather huffy about it.

[sblock=OOC]

Prestidigitation.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Aug 23, 2009)

Cracks of thunder flashed and rain hammered down on you all from morning until mid-afternoon.  Travel was frustratingly slow, you may have covered half the distance you all wanted that day.  Stops were frequent to get wheels unstuck and to calm panicked and slipping horses.  

Once the rain stopped in the mid-afternoon, you have about 20 minutes of calm weather before a thick, steel grey fog sets in.  There are two problems with this fog.  It gives everyone a metallic taste in their mouth, has a mildly acidic scent to it, and fog does not occur this far inland.

Anybody with Arcana trained make a check.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Geffin has experienced many things magical happen to himself and struggles to recall if he's heard anything that those boring ol' wizards tried to explain to them before he got distracted and snuck out of the room in search of pie.

[sblock=OOC]
arcana (1d20+6=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Grescheks (Aug 27, 2009)

Having no knowledge of magically (or even of naturally) occuring fog, Bharash's reaction to the fog is likely not as strong as it could otherwise be. However, his martial training (and natural paranoia) makes him think that, if someone were planning to attack the caravan, then they would likely want to use this fog to their advantage. Readying his axe and shield, Bharash listens intently to his surroundings, hoping to catch the sound of anybody moving to the sides of the road.


[sblock=Perception Roll]Perception roll to hear movement beside road. (1d20+4=14) [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 28, 2009)

Zed sours at the fog, unable to look himself as clearly in the mirror. Smacking his lips together, the soft music the eladrin was playing ceases. 
mla, mla, this tastes like, mla, silver tinge, or, mla, Resid... A floating force shoves Richard and Geffin, while Zed's voice is heard whispering near them, High Alert.

[sblock=OOC]

IC is still down...

Zed has a 13 arcana...

Mage hand to shove the two, Ghost sound to whisper to them.
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 2, 2009)

His eyes flicking suddenly open as Zed’s invisible hand pushes him, Richard takes in his surroundings. His acute senses set him instantly on the defensive. 
“I’ll second that alert, wizard. Everyone be prepared .”
With that, he draws his sword slowly but fluidly, the scrape of the metal singing and resonating alone the length of the blade, as he attunes himself to the fog.
[sblock=Arcana Roll]1d20+9=29[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 2, 2009)

[sblock=Richard]As the only one who passed his Arcana check, you know that fogs like this happen frequently when a lot of various alchemical substances mix.  Majority of the time it's because some clumsy assistant knocks over a storage shelf full of stuff.  Ambushers can rarely afford to gather the material components required for a catastrophy like this.  This particular fog is harmless, just extremely obscuring for the time being.  The mud must have absorbed the more harmful chemicals near the site of the accident, watch your step![/sblock]
[sblock=Everyone Else] Fog sure is thick, eh b'ys? [/sblock]

The caravan slows down to a crawl, and as you inch forward a little further you start to hear a very, very strange string of sounds...  it's rather difficult to describe until you get closer.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 2, 2009)

We should scout ahead, and by we, I mean you. Zed points to the rest of the members of Adventurers Inc. I'll follow closely behind.  a ghostly whisper of Zed's voice floats past Richard And if women are ahead, we can introduce ourselves first! 


*Always thinking...* Mouths the narcissistic eladrin, while indicating at the top of his head.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 10, 2009)

Smiling at Zed’s comments Richard’s eyes scan the nearby gloom and his voice carries gently but clearly to his associates,
“Gentlemen, this is either a band of very well equipped bandits, an expensive and tragic accident, or a mixture of the two.  Keep your wits about you and be careful not to breathe in too many of the fumes.”
Turning to the brothers, his eyes constantly observing, he asks,
“Ipho, what other kinds of trade use this road?  Do alchemists, apothecaries or medical carts travel this way?”


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 18, 2009)

Ipho shrugged his shoulders, his attention focusing on the visible portion of the road immediately in front of him.  Ajax turned around and said:
"Well, anyone is free to use the roads.  It would not be unreasonable to assume some more... specialized traders use the road as well."


----------

